# Problemas circuito neumatica



## Robsanz (Ene 11, 2022)

Buenas tardes , por favor a ver si me podeis ayudar,
Tengo un vehiculo con neumatica que una vez cada mucho tiempo se activa la neumatica sin tocar nada, me ha pasado conduciendo y me ha pasado en reposo (llave quitada). Ya he revisado los contactos de los pulsadores y estan bien.
Adjunto esquema para ver podeis ver fallos en diseño que hagan que el rele se active de forma automatica y tambien poder
entender el cable naranja que pinta en el circuito
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2022)

Por seguridad, mejor lo llevas a dónde te lo han instalado


----------



## Robsanz (Ene 11, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por seguridad, mejor lo llevas a dónde te lo han instalado


Si tengo que fiarme de los que han instalado eso , mal vamos, creo que era mas facil contestar si se aprecia algun problema endemico del tipo de rele utilizado o lo de empalmar masas,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2022)

Sin un circuito - diagrama *real* es jugar a las adivinanzas . . . un cortocircuito entre los cables amarillo y verde activaría la bomba . . .


----------



## Robsanz (Ene 11, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sin un circuito - diagrama *real* es jugar a las adivinanzas . . . un cortocircuito entre los cables amarillo y verde activaría la bomba . . .


Gracias ! eso habia contemplado , es una opcion porque los cables van por debajo del chasis.
Habia leido en algun hilo de este foro que no se podia poner las masas del motor / selenoide compartiendo porque podrian reinvertir la electricidad activando el rele. Es posible? no me costaria nada tirar una masa a otro punto.
Pensais que el rele utilizado es correcto? Conviene añadir algun dispositivo al cirucito para evitar este tipo de iterferencias (desechando el tema de cable en corto)?


----------



## Lord Chango (Ene 11, 2022)

En principio pondría un relé que habilite la alimentación desde la batería al poner contacto desde la llave, con eso evitas que pase cualquier cosa cuando el vehículo esté parado.

Por otro lado, habría que ver cómo está hecha la instalación eléctrica, si está bien aislada, que no esté en contacto con líquidos conductores, etc.


----------



## FelML (Ene 11, 2022)

En la foto los cables que van al agujero pasante no tienen buena pinta, justo a mitad de la flecha blanca. Parece como si se hubiese desgastado el aislante, posiblemente por las vibraciones del motor. ¿Puedes revisar esa parte?


----------

